# 7950GT - Maybe



## Kornowski

I may be selling this pretty soon, for about £100, would anybody be interested?


----------



## DirtyD86

might want to consider coming down on the price, you can get them new for cheaper


----------



## Jabes

DirtyD86 said:


> might want to consider coming down on the price, you can get them new for cheaper



umm hes in the uk and on ebay.co.uk there goin for bout that I think


----------



## taylormsj

DirtyD86 said:


> might want to consider coming down on the price, you can get them new for cheaper



I dont think you can, you can get the 7900gs for like 65 but not the 7950 gt


----------



## Shane

Jabes said:


> umm hes in the uk and on ebay.co.uk there goin for bout that I think



i dont think he needs to reduce the price,Afterall he hasnt had it that long and its still one heck of a card.

i think he will get £100 no probs for it.

Danny,If you get no luck selling it in here try the Bargian pages mate.
i advertised my old P2 computer in there and the next day it was sold


----------



## DirtyD86

my mistake, was looking at a different card


----------



## Kornowski

Hee Hee, I think the price is alright... 

Anybody maybe be interested?

It's never been OC'ed, I can get some pics up later... It's the one in the sig.


----------



## Kornowski

Anybody?


----------



## lovely?

god i wish i had 100 more $ to pay for a video card i would jump all over that lol... i guess im gonna settle with an 8600GT


----------



## Kill Bill

I would love to buy it and put it in my house hall pc as it sucks with it's 380watt and 6150le but sorry a 11 year old has no visa card


----------



## Kornowski

> god i wish i had 100 more $ to pay for a video card i would jump all over that lol... i guess im gonna settle with an 8600GT



It's £100 , Which is $200...



> I would love to buy it and put it in my house hall pc as it sucks with it's 380watt and 6150le but sorry a 11 year old has no visa card



Are you in the UK? I don't have a PayPal account as I'm not 18 yet, so if I was to sell it, I'd accept a cheque...


----------



## Motoxrdude

Kornowski said:


> It's £100 , Which is $200...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in the UK? I don't have a PayPal account as I'm not 18 yet, so if I was to sell it, I'd accept a cheque...



Try about $145.


----------



## holdenssx

Motoxrdude said:


> Try about $145.



100 Pounds is about $208 USD, 100 Euros is about $145 USD


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, it's about $208.37 I think


----------



## DirtyD86

http://finance.yahoo.com/currency/convert?amt=100&from=GBP&to=USD&submit=Convert

210ish


----------



## Jabes

DirtyD86 said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/currency/convert?amt=100&from=GBP&to=USD&submit=Convert
> 
> 210ish



yea somewhere around that


----------



## lovely?

change it to 100 euros and ill take that puppy off your hands right now! lol


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Lovely? I'm alright, thanks though 

Any takers?


----------



## Kornowski

Bump


----------



## jimmymac

you changing for something else then?

been damn tempted lately to selll my x1950xt and buy an 8800GT......


----------



## Kornowski

Uh Hu, Me too, an 8800GT hopefully! 

You don't want a 7950GT do you Jimmy?


----------



## jimmymac

not enough of a jump for me im afraid 

The 8800GT is just so bleeding tempting for its performance....will have to see what the old bank balance looks like towards the end of the month. Got a shed load being claimed on expenses this month so might be worth a shot


----------



## Kornowski

> not enough of a jump for me im afraid



Ourgh, I know 

I know, they look great don't they!


----------



## Kornowski

Bump!


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80

ill trade my 8800gts for a 8800gt


----------



## Kill Bill

xxxalpinexxx80 said:


> ill trade my 8800gts for a 8800gt



I'll consider it if its a 640mb


----------

